# TCSTV’s Chris and Jordan Hired By DPReview (Amazon)



## 9VIII (May 1, 2018)

https://www.dpreview.com/site-news/4006081868/chris-and-jordan-of-camera-store-tv-are-coming-to-dpreview

And somehow it only took four comments on the subject to get banned from commenting on DPR articles.

This was my last comment:
“If Chris and Jordan are happier here than running retail then it’s just good for them, and their slant on the industry already leaned heavily in the same direction as DPR so it’s a natural fit.
Worries of critical independance are valid but maybe that’s arguing semantics a bit when virtually every Youtube reviewer has a hard on for Sony right now.”


----------



## bholliman (May 1, 2018)

LOL, I'm sure DPR would not have considered them if they weren't pro- Sony.


----------



## Orangutan (May 1, 2018)

9VIII said:


> https://www.dpreview.com/site-news/4006081868/chris-and-jordan-of-camera-store-tv-are-coming-to-dpreview
> 
> And somehow it only took four comments on the subject to get banned from commenting on DPR articles.
> 
> ...


It seems like internet reviews are all about saying "it's exciting." I don't care if it's exciting -- excitement about gear is how people end up with less money and more regret. I get my "excitement" from my photography experience, not from the gear.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2018)

9VIII said:


> And somehow it only took four comments on the subject to get banned from commenting on DPR articles.



Truth and balance dropped off DPR's priority list several years ago.


----------



## BillB (May 1, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > And somehow it only took four comments on the subject to get banned from commenting on DPR articles.
> ...



I wonder how much they actually believe their own stuff. Also wonder how much influence they really have on decisions involving at least two to three thousand dollars worth of photographic equipment, and quite possibly much more.


----------



## Orangutan (May 1, 2018)

BillB said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...


Humans are remarkably good at believing things in contradiction to evidence.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 1, 2018)

Personally I liked Chris and Jordan at The Camera Store, although they always came out with the tried and true conclusions they did it in a way that didn't feel like it had a corporate message behind it, and the fact that I am not a The Camera Store customer sat well with me as there was no incentive to reel me in. I'd happily watch their videos even when I wasn't interested in whatever they were reviewing.

However I do have a deep distrust of DPReview and I won't watch videos of theirs. Bezos doesn't give a sh!t about anybody just what he can get out of them, and he is sublimely successful at that! DPReview is the absolute epitome of corporate manipulative content to drive sales and make money, they might have some very valuable content but it is so wrapped up in corporate will I can't trust it, that Amazon are so cynical as to buy a wholesome brand doesn't make them wholesome, it just cheapens the brand to such a degree as to confine it to irrelevance.

So for me it is a disappointment, I wish Chris and Jordan all the best but I won't be watching anymore.


----------



## Random Orbits (May 1, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Personally I liked Chris and Jordan at The Camera Store, although they always came out with the tried and true conclusions they did it in a way that didn't feel like it had a corporate message behind it, and the fact that I am not a The Camera Store customer sat well with me as there was no incentive to reel me in. I'd happily watch their videos even when I wasn't interested in whatever they were reviewing.
> 
> However I do have a deep distrust of DPReview and I won't watch videos of theirs. Bezos doesn't give a sh!t about anybody just what he can get out of them, and he is sublimely successful at that! DPReview is the absolute epitome of corporate manipulative content to drive sales and make money, they might have some very valuable content but it is so wrapped up in corporate will I can't trust it, that Amazon are so cynical as to buy a wholesome brand doesn't make them wholesome, it just cheapens the brand to such a degree as to confine it to irrelevance.
> 
> So for me it is a disappointment, I wish Chris and Jordan all the best but I won't be watching anymore.



I liked TCSTV too. The new A7 III review that they did for DPReview is definitely a bit different. Chris acknowledged that the A7 III base UI is bad, but then mentions that it's highly customizable and that the user has to spend the time initially to set it up the way he wants it. Unfortunately, all the REQUIRED customization makes its difficult for others because the customizations aren't standard (i.e. to a third party during a vacation pic). He also implies that AF performance with adapters is good enough so that everyone should get the A7 III and adapt or buy the acknowledged expensive native glass.

In addition, RAW no longer means unprocessed. Sony does a bit more processing (more sophisticated NR) and it's baked in the "RAW" files -- why else would people complain of the star-eater phenomenon?


----------



## ethanz (May 1, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Personally I liked Chris and Jordan at The Camera Store, although they always came out with the tried and true conclusions they did it in a way that didn't feel like it had a corporate message behind it, and the fact that I am not a The Camera Store customer sat well with me as there was no incentive to reel me in. I'd happily watch their videos even when I wasn't interested in whatever they were reviewing.
> 
> However I do have a deep distrust of DPReview and I won't watch videos of theirs. Bezos doesn't give a sh!t about anybody just what he can get out of them, and he is sublimely successful at that! DPReview is the absolute epitome of corporate manipulative content to drive sales and make money, they might have some very valuable content but it is so wrapped up in corporate will I can't trust it, that Amazon are so cynical as to buy a wholesome brand doesn't make them wholesome, it just cheapens the brand to such a degree as to confine it to irrelevance.
> 
> So for me it is a disappointment, I wish Chris and Jordan all the best but I won't be watching anymore.



Amazon bought DPReview? I guess that slipped under my radar or I forgot. If that is the case, I think you are correct about the intentions of DPReview to drive sales of new gear...


----------



## ethanz (May 1, 2018)

9VIII said:


> when virtually every Youtube reviewer has a hard on for Sony right now.”



Maybe they were offended by "hard on" in your comment. ;D


----------



## Orangutan (May 2, 2018)

ethanz said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > when virtually every Youtube reviewer has a hard on for Sony right now.”
> ...



Is that the most offensive language on DPR these days? In any case, they should have given a reason. Maybe if he used the word "priapism" instead...


----------



## Ah-Keong (May 2, 2018)

Thanks Chris and Jordan.

time flies....


----------



## 9VIII (May 5, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Personally I liked Chris and Jordan at The Camera Store, although they always came out with the tried and true conclusions they did it in a way that didn't feel like it had a corporate message behind it, *and the fact that I am not a The Camera Store customer sat well with me as there was no incentive to reel me in.*...



I think this is a key point in the whole situation.
At TCS they had no Amazon links to secretly track how well they were promoting products.
Even though they were working for a store that I personally purchase from occasionally, the whole thing still felt disconnected from the broad corporate overtones you get everywhere else. It was still just exciting to see a local store getting so much attention. They were representing the underdogs, now they’re the total opposite. A lot of people have commented it would have been better for Chris and Jordan to go completely independent (like Kai).
I still intend to follow TCSTV the same as always, the new people will bring new perspective and as I mentioned Chris and Jordan already had a very similar slant to the majority of the Youtube community.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 5, 2018)

9VIII said:


> Worries of critical independence are valid but maybe that’s arguing semantics a bit when virtually every Youtube reviewer has a hard on for Sony right now.”


When they are getting free trips across the globe from a certain brand why wouldnt they have a hard on for the said brand?


----------

